# Console Program Ideas?



## riffz (Feb 25, 2009)

So I'm in grade 12 computer science and this is our 2nd year working with console programs in C/C++. I have to come up with my own program idea and I'm wondering if you have any suggestions related to cubing.

It doesn't have to be original, just useful. 

Also, I'm not a cube genius so nothing super complex.


----------



## dChan (Feb 25, 2009)

Scramble generator! That would be neat, though I doubt that could be considered original. Maybe a MadLibs-style program? Although, that usually is one of the first programs you do you could expand it.

What kind of course is this exactly? I assume that the second year would be teaching intermediate C/C++?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2009)

> I have to come up with *my own* program idea


I don't like being rude, but you obviously should do this without help


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 25, 2009)

Cube Solver!

(What else?)
You could probably code a beginner's method as a second-year...


----------



## peterbat (Feb 25, 2009)

A Heise-like simulator displayed in color ascii!


----------



## riffz (Feb 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> > I have to come up with *my own* program idea
> 
> 
> I don't like being rude, but you obviously should do this without help



The assignment is to code your own program, not to come up with it.

For example I made Pacman in VB6 last year


----------



## dChan (Feb 26, 2009)

riffz said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > > I have to come up with *my own* program idea
> ...



Well you did say in your original post that the assignment was to come up with your own idea for a program. Whether that means you come up with a Snake-clone does not matter. It still will be you coming up with it.


----------



## riffz (Feb 27, 2009)

*Cube Timer Name?*

So as posted in an earlier thread I'm making a cube timer as a console program so it will be low memory and not require installs.

I'm trying to think of a cool name for it.

Any suggestions?

(I don't care if its goofy, I'll probably do something like that anyway)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 27, 2009)

Thread merged; no need for a new thread.


----------



## joey (Feb 27, 2009)

CLITimer. 
Command line timer.


----------



## (X) (Feb 27, 2009)

riffz said:


> So as posted in an earlier thread I'm making a cube timer as a console program so it will be low memory and not require installs.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a cool name for it.
> 
> ...



TimeTimer (mts)


----------



## Unknown (Feb 27, 2009)

A Cubetimer that can calculate averages, count DNF, POP and so on will be great as a beginner project.
Maybe you can save and recall them later?


----------



## TheBB (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm actually writing a CL timer right now... None of the other available timers seem to offer what I want, so what the heck ... write one myself. And since CL is basically the only thing I know, that's what it is. =P


----------

